# Misses out going uphill



## Mjdunn

I have an 8N that misses out and then stops running when I go uphill. No, it is not low on gas. It has been running perfectly until today. I mowed up and down hill for 30 minutes and then it started happening. When I turn the tractor and go down hill or level it runs OK. Any idea what is causing this?


----------



## sixbales

Howdy Mjdunn, 

Welcome aboard the tractor forum.

Your carburetor float has developed a small leak in it, and has gotten to the point where it barely floats. When you go up a hill, the float delivers too much gas/floods the engine and it stalls out. 

Pull your float and check it out in a small volume of gas. One side should float lower than the other.


----------



## Mjdunn

Thanks, I will check that later today.


----------



## Mjdunn

Well....I took the carburetor off, took it apart and put the float in a small can of gasoline and it floated fine. Both sides floated equally. I put it back together and re-installed it on the tractor and took it for a test run. It ran perfectly uphill and down. I took it up the steepest hill I have on my property and it never faltered. I was able to finish my mowing. Go figure.


----------



## pogobill

I wonder if you had a sticking float! Did you clean the needle and seat when you had the float out? I may have to check mine out, it sort of does the same thing!


----------



## Mjdunn

I did not clean the needle and seat. Everything looked good inside. That was my guess, that the float had stuck. Thanks for your help.


----------



## bkbrown

If it happens again, It may be that there is something in the gas tank that plugs the outlet and is too big to get into the filter. I have a 1950 TO30 Ferguson and the outlet is near the back of the tank. Recently found Stink Bugs in the tank of my Ventrac and their body was large enough to plug the outlet. Those bugs must have been in the nozzle of one of my cans or my small fuel tank in the shed.


----------



## RC Wells

The most common cause of missing on the old gas Fords when climbing a hill is water in the sediment bowl. When climbing the hill the bowl tips enough the water reaches the line that feeds the carburetor.

The second most common problem is gum on the pivot pin on the float. A bottle of Seafoam added to a tank of fuel will usually correct that issue, or you can clean the components when you remove the float bowl. 

Any pump gasoline that contains alcohol will gum up the carburetor as the tractor sets in storage, so either purchasing alcohol free fuel or the regular use of a fuel additive to keep water suspended so it does not react with the fuel or settle out in the sediment bowl will be in order.

Good luck,

Randy


----------



## Mjdunn

Thanks bkbrown & RC Well's. I appreciate the additional information.


----------



## bkbrown

OK - hope something helps - even if it isn't this time - thinking plugged lines may save you some frustration later.


----------

